

Keynotes from Web 2.0 Expo - tonystubblebine
http://web2expo.blip.tv/

======
tonystubblebine
I think the best were:

Steve Blank talking about the history of silicon valley (it didn't start with
silicon).

Hilary Mason talking about what Bit.ly knows based on all the links that are
getting posted.

Tim O'Reilly talking about the Internet Operating System.

------
qhoxie
Here are the slides from all of the presentations as well.

<http://www.scribd.com/web2expo>

